# Need a little help on this one!



## dunebike (Jun 26, 2013)

This is a typical 1995 Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe but it is the history that I am after. I have been told that these were limited to 250 production and were all given to members associated with the "Tool Time" show. I was not able to pull much up on it and would love to hear from someone who knows the story behind it.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jun 27, 2013)

*!*

By tool time I'm guessing you mean home improvement the sitcom ? Al Borland and his flannel! Classic


----------



## daved66 (Jun 27, 2013)

they did make a tool time binford bike.   have seen a few on ebay?


----------



## jpromo (Jun 27, 2013)

Fascinating..! It's definitely Binford blue.


----------



## Honestherman (Jun 27, 2013)

Dunebike, Why not tell us your story so far. For example you picked it up at Goodwill for 10.99 or it belonged to your sisters boyfriend? I'm curious, I bet others are curious too.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 27, 2013)

better get Al or Tim to autograph it.... will tripple the value!


----------



## dunebike (Jun 27, 2013)

Honestherman said:


> Dunebike, Why not tell us your story so far. For example you picked it up at Goodwill for 10.99 or it belonged to your sisters boyfriend? I'm curious, I bet others are curious too.




The story is not all that exciting really, it was a CL find and the seller was a liquidator of wheeled goods that were acquired from storeage auctions. I dont even know what city the auction was held but the bike was listed in Las Vegas. Tim Allen is here in Vegas often so maybe I can follow the suggestion of getting it signed.


----------



## Honestherman (Jun 28, 2013)

Pam Anderson Autograph too...


----------



## Blueschwinns (Jun 28, 2013)

*Home Improvement-Tim Allen*

Tim Allen ordered the Bikes for all of the crew associated with the show Home Improvement. The show ended May 25, 1999. So the bikes were produced that year. I have heard that there could have been as many as 400 bikes.


----------



## Odeeo (Nov 30, 2013)

*Binford Schwinn*

I know this is an old thread, but I am selling one of these Home Improvement Schwinn bikes, which is still in the box.  They were, as noted above a gift to the cast and crew of the show in the final season.  I don't think there were more than 250 made, since the cast and crew wasn't as large as 400.  These are great bikes as well as a piece of show biz history.  If anyone is seriously interested I'll put of a price.  The bike is located in Los Angeles.  Thanks!


----------



## JimSchu (Jun 14, 2016)

i saw one today at a thrift store in Lansing Il. They were asking $600


----------



## regular-gal (Jul 7, 2016)

JimSchu said:


> i saw one today at a thrift store in Lansing Il. They were asking $600



I have one in Los Angeles that I need to sell. I'm moving and have no room for it!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2016)

regular-gal said:


> I have one in Los Angeles that I need to sell. I'm moving and have no room for it!



If you want to sell you need to post in the for sale section of the forum and list a price and location--pics would really help as well. V/r Shawn


----------

